# New to the forums



## Phil208 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello all!

I'm a combatives novice with virtually no experience (save what a few Military/LE buddies have managed to teach me) who is seriously looking into adopting a martial art.  I hope to gain some insight from these boards in regards to different styles, and perhaps contribute as well once I have some experience of my own.

Thanks to all of you for putting together this excellent resource.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome!  There are a few of us around with varying levels of Combatives experience as well


----------



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Phil208 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good to hear, I'm planning to join the US Army after I earn my Bachelor's. The 18X MOS especially looks good, I plan on serving 5+ years regardless, and the few SF soldiers I've talked to have made an excellent impression.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 11, 2008)

What's your degree in?  Are you planning to enlist or go through OCS?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Phil208 (Mar 11, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> What's your degree in?  Are you planning to enlist or go through OCS?



I'm a criminology major, with a minor in psychology, and I plan to enlist. I've been planning to do this for quite some time, and I figure college will give me a chance to grow up a bit more while simultaneously earning my degree.

By the way, thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the board, Phil208!


----------



## myusername (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to Martialtalk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 12, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome, Phil!

Good to have you aboard.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Kbrookfi (Mar 12, 2008)

I am new to this forum. I found it looking for Taoist Tai Chi classes in Taipei. I am visiting Taiwan for a year. Before I came I took the first session of Tai Chi and learned the 108 movements. But I need to keep it up.  I am from Canada and a member to Taoist Tai Chi Association that follows the Master Moy Lin-shin.

My Google search showed somebody posted a message about Tai Chi Classes in Taipei.

Nice to meet you all

Kate


----------



## Kacey (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 12, 2008)

Kbrookfi said:


> I am new to this forum. I found it looking for Taoist Tai Chi classes in Taipei. I am visiting Taiwan for a year. Before I came I took the first session of Tai Chi and learned the 108 movements. But I need to keep it up.  I am from Canada and a member to Taoist Tai Chi Association that follows the Master Moy Lin-shin.
> 
> My Google search showed somebody posted a message about Tai Chi Classes in Taipei.
> 
> ...



Hello Kate

Welcome to the board.  I hope that you will post up about this plan in one of the forums about the Chinese Martial Arts and ask the Tai-Chi-Chaun people here what they think of this school.   Please consider the combat effectiveness of whatever tai-chi-chaun that you try to learn.  I say this because I practiced for a bit with The Taoist Tai Chi people in my city.  Although I have nothing bad to say about them, they were all very nice people, and the exercise was effective for therapy of my knee, they did NOT teach us any combative application.


All the best to you, and hope to see you on the board.

Regards,




Robert


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 12, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## anubis4b (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome, Phil.  The 18 series is a great MOS to get into if you don't have a wife and kids.  I was an 18D.  I loved it, but got out after 8 years (story for a later time).  Enjoy this new path in growth.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello Phil, welcome to MT


----------

